# Autodoc.co.uk sucks worse than an Electrolux ...



## rszemeti (Oct 22, 2017)

Just be aware if ordering from these clowns, they are:

a) in Germany, so it is going to take forever.

b) they don't actually stock anything. They are not actually a parts supplier, but a sort of drop-shipping service in reverse. ... they just order it all in from their "partners" and when it has all arrived at their "despatch warehouse", they ship it.

I ordered first thing last Thursday, it has yet to leave the building! 5 days and not even despatched. Christ knows how long it will take to get here ...


----------

